# Maggie, our heifer



## sunnysideupfarm (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello all experienced . Our heifer was bred AI, on Dec. 1st. I am posting some new pic's of her. Would like your thoughts on her. Is she pregnant?View attachment 64918 View attachment 64919 View attachment 64921 View attachment 64923


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 4, 2019)

@farmerjan , @minihorses, @Mike CHS


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Aug 4, 2019)

It's confirmed , Due. Sept. 8...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 4, 2019)

sunnysideupfarm said:


> It's confirmed , Due. Sept. 8...



 congratulations


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 4, 2019)

Sorry I didn't see this until this eve.  And so, congrats, that she is confirmed bred.  I would have said yes by looking at her udder and that the breeding date would have made her due in late Aug/early Sept..  Realize that jerseys often go a few days sooner than the "due date" but first timers are a crap shoot.  They will calve when they are ready.  She looks to be of good size and I am thinking you probably bred her AI to a jersey?  So the calf should be slender and not cause any undue concern with calving.  Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 4, 2019)

On another note.... are you anywhere near Sharon Springs where the herd of buffalo got loose?  Boy, I would not want to be that owner.....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 5, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 5, 2019)

Congrats!!   This will be the HARDEST month of waiting you will have, coming up right now.     And for US< TOO!!!!  We love (and demand ) pictures.   

Jersey would by MY choice for a milk cow.  A little smaller, beautiful big round brown eyes....they really want to be milked and oh, the cutest calves.   Now, I'm waiting with you!!


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you all for your  comments, this is a new adventure for us here on the homestead!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 22, 2019)

That calf will be soooooooo spoiled!!  With love, of course!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 22, 2019)

I would advise for you to take the salt block out of the pen.  She does not need it for a few days if she is locked in there.  If she spends too much time licking it, she will retain more water and get more edema in her udder and in the area under her belly (like where her belly button is).  If you can pretty much see all her fenced in field, then honestly, she is better off out on clean grass unless they are calling for rain and crappy weather.  The more exercise she gets the less problems she will have.  I know lots of people who calve in a stall, so it is not the end of the world, and I have penned up animals that are famous for "hiding" their calf,  but I prefer they calve on green grass.  Just one thing to watch for in a pen, if she starts to calve and her hind end is close to a wall, MAKE HER GET UP AND AWAY FROM IT.  I have seen cows calve up against a wall, and the calf either cannot get out right, or can suffocate because there is not enough room and they get stuck in the fluids/membrane/placenta.  It is not common, but just a heads up to watch out for.  Not able to see her vulva too well, but I don't think she is that loose yet.  But they can fool you. 
Hope she fools you, looks all calm and serene, then an hour later you go out and there is a pretty little calf wobbling trying to stand and nurse.  That's the best surprise.


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you for that advice.


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Aug 29, 2019)

We are trying to get Maggie to take her CMPK. We have crushed it up and tried to give it to her with  her feed, molasses, muffins. She just sniffs it and won't touch it. Any ideas?


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't know what kind of CMPK you are giving her.  And honestly, if she isn't showing any signs of problems, why?  I don't give it to any of my dairy cows unless I have suspicions of milk fever.  Had on older jersey cow that was prone to milk fever, prior to calving, so she did get a tube before calving and one again after and sometimes a third 12-24 hours later.  But I have never given it to cattle as a preventative.  What form is it in?  Pills/boluses???
The only form I have ever seen it in is a paste that is in a tube.(or IV) Like a caulking tube. 

You halter them where they can't move their head much, stick the tube in the side of their mouth and about halfway back their throat, use a plunger of some sort to push the paste out, down their throat and they have to swallow it.  Stroke the throat to make sure they swallow.  If it is in bolus form, then it should be administered with a "balling gun"  that you put the bolus/pill in, shove it down their throat as far as you can and they will swallow it.  The balling gun is about 12 - 18 inches long at most and the plunger only adds an inch or two to the length.  You cannot lose it or put it too far down a full grown cows throat.  They will "regurgitate" the pill if it doesn't get down far enough that they have to swallow it.  Once it dissolves, then any cud they bring back up won't matter. 

Sorry I am not much help, but I am curious as to exactly what and why you are giving this to her.


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Aug 29, 2019)

Vet recommended, slow release cmpk bolus. She finally did eat her first dosage, mixed in her feed. They are large pills that can be crushed.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 29, 2019)

New one to me.  Have been involved with dairy cattle of my own, as a milk tester and as an AI tech, for over 40 years.   Never heard of giving it to an animal unless a history of problems.  Especially not a heifer.  Jerseys have a greater tendency to have milk fever than other breeds, about 2% ;  but usually only after a couple of lactations. I've see it in holsteins that are very high producers and on farms where they are pushed to come into production quickly.   And a well fed heifer with her first calf should not be in danger of having milk fever.  Well, you do what your vet tells you if you like and trust the vet.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 9, 2019)

To me she doesn't even look preggers.    Must be a mighty small calf if she is.  But, no, she doesn't look "loose" at all. 

A watched pot and all...


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Sep 9, 2019)

She is due today.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 9, 2019)

Honestly, she does not look any looser in the vulva than before.  With that much udder development, I would say she is pregnant - because I have never seen a heifer develop that much udder  just from being fat. 
Is there any chance she could be bred to a later breeding?   What was her exact breeding date?  Maybe you didn't have a correct due date?  One thing, most jerseys do not look hugely pregnant because the calves are often more  "long" than they are "wide".  
Okay, I see where her actual breeding date is Dec 1st and she was confirmed pregnant.  I would give her at least 2 weeks before I would panic over it, and check to make sure there is no possibility that she could have come in heat and gotten bred 3 weeks later.  Any neighbors bulls around?  Believe me, they can be sneaky.... and there have been many cases of a heifer/cow, jumping a fence and going to a bull and coming back home without you realizing it. 

The only other suggestion is if she goes way over, to have the vet recheck her......


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 10, 2019)

It is shocking at how well a cow/bull can jump a fence!  With all the bulk you wouldn't think so but, I've witnessed it  with amazement.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 10, 2019)

Here's a good little write up as to what to look for when waiting for a Jersey to calve...

https://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2015/05/signs-of-calving.html


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Sep 10, 2019)

Beekissed said:


> Here's a good little write up as to what to look for when waiting for a Jersey to calve...
> 
> https://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2015/05/signs-of-calving.html


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Sep 10, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Honestly, she does not look any looser in the vulva than before.  With that much udder development, I would say she is pregnant - because I have never seen a heifer develop that much udder  just from being fat.
> Is there any chance she could be bred to a later breeding?   What was her exact breeding date?  Maybe you didn't have a correct due date?  One thing, most jerseys do not look hugely pregnant because the calves are often more  "long" than they are "wide".
> Okay, I see where her actual breeding date is Dec 1st and she was confirmed pregnant.  I would give her at least 2 weeks before I would panic over it, and check to make sure there is no possibility that she could have come in heat and gotten bred 3 weeks later.  Any neighbors bulls around?  Believe me, they can be sneaky.... and there have been many cases of a heifer/cow, jumping a fence and going to a bull and coming back home without you realizing it.
> 
> The only other suggestion is if she goes way over, to have the vet recheck her......


 Thank you for responding to my post. There are no bulls in our area, only goats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 10, 2019)

Comparing this pic to the first pics you posted - it looks to me like her tail head is more prominent.  I would think that would indicate that she's softening up in that area?   Disclaimer:  I am not a cow person


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 10, 2019)

Great article on calving.  Hope it helps you a bit.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 13, 2019)

OKAAAAAAYYYYYYY    Any news?????


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 14, 2019)

Waitin' for the calf! 
I'm guessing a boy also! Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Sep 15, 2019)

I will .


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 15, 2019)

Any news?


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Sep 22, 2019)

Update, still no calf. Talked with the vet and she said not to be too concerned about her being late, considering she was bred to a Jersey.Lots of clear discharge, and winking.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 22, 2019)

This is always the hardest part.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## farmerjan (Sep 22, 2019)

Vet's answer is surprising to me.  Most all jerseys I have been around, gestation is shorter than holsteins and mine have never been more than a couple days late at the most.  Discharge is a good sign, but I would be getting a little concerned.  This is 2 weeks late.  As long as the calf is alive, then that is a good sign.


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Sep 23, 2019)

Update, We have decided to call the vet to do an ultrasound .


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 23, 2019)

sunnysideupfarm said:


> Update, We have decided to call the vet to do an ultrasound .



 I hope you get good news for Maggie and her calf


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

Hoping for good news


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 24, 2019)

I am hoping that you will just go out to check her and she will have done one of those "quickie sneak calvings" and the calf will be laying there and she will look at you with one of those  " WHAT" ....... kind of looks.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## farmerjan (Sep 25, 2019)

At this point, ultrasound will tell you if she is bred, and if there are some problems....but if she is "that " pregnant, the calf will be "right there" and a simple physical palpation would tell you if she was pregnant and close to calving.  I have  "armed" a cow when I was concerned about them having maybe lost a calf, and it was time...or past time.... for her to calve.  Because we run bulls with our different groups of beef cows at different pastures,  once in awhile we will have a cow called pregnant, and she might slip it, and then get rebred so yes she is still pregnant, but the calf will be due later.  That is one reason I asked if she could have possibly been bred by a neighbor bull....the vet would call her preg if you did a blood test, but could be pregnant to a different date than the date you had recorded.  Ultrasound is very accurate as to # of days  bred up to about 90-100 if the vet is well schooled in it.  Sex can be determined from about 60-90 days ( I think that is the range) ; after that it is harder to pinpoint the # days bred, or the sex,  but can definitely call the cow bred or open.  One of our vets can palpate very well from about 32 days on up, to about 90 days then calls them something like 3 mos, 4 1/2 months or whatever.  After 5 months the fetus gets down further over the pelvis and it is harder to give more than a 5-6months plus, until they are very close to calving.  For me, I know when the bulls go in each place and when they come out, so know the date range the cows are due.  That is what we basically need to know.  For the ones I breed AI, I have a breeding date (as you did) and then they might get a 2nd chance at AI if they come back in 3 weeks later, then they go with a bull as a cleanup.  So I know if they calve near the original due date, it is an AI calf, if they go over it is probably the bull all judging by the actual calving date.  Plus, it isn't hard to tell a jersey calf, from one that is an angus sired one.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 26, 2019)

Find out anything yet?


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 26, 2019)

Beekissed said:


> Find out anything yet?


 Was just checking to see if you had any news when @Beekissed posted....


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 29, 2019)

The suspense is killin' me!!!    What did the vet say???


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 2, 2019)

Not preggers?


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Oct 3, 2019)

Baby did not make it, but the baby chicks did.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 3, 2019)

What happened?


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry you lost the calf, but those chicks are precious


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 3, 2019)

Really sorry about the calf,    I hope Maggie is doing ok ...and you guys too.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry for the loss.  Hard to wait and then, this.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 3, 2019)

Very sorry to hear that you lost the calf.  If it is not too difficult, I certainly would like to know what happened.  I lost the 1/2 jersey 1/2 guernsey heifer out of my first calf jersey heifer last year.... she was about a week old, and somehow when she laid down, rolled partway under the fence and got stuck.  Didn't find her until she had been out in the hot sun nearly all day, and could not save her.  Dehydration at that young age.  It made me sick, but I couldn't change it.  Of course the other heifer had a bull calf.... 
Are you milking her? Is she doing all right for you?  

Going to start breeding AI in the next week, as soon as the weather breaks and temps drop.  It has just been too hot. 

We all lose some, it is part of it.  Sorry you had to do it on the first one.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm sorry you lost the baby 
Losing any animal is rough...hope you're doing alright, and Maggie too


----------

